# Not another project



## tsharp (Apr 18, 2017)

Well it didn't take long, I started a new project this afternoon a trailer for a 16' flat boat. I used some square galv. tubing I had laying around the shop. Next I will bring the tongue home tomorrow and will have to buy the clips that hold the leaf springs.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Apr 21, 2017)

Now your going to have to build a new boat to carry on it.


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 22, 2017)

Homebuilt trailer tag being applied for


----------



## tsharp (Apr 23, 2017)

I added the tongue and made the brackets for the axle. I need to finish the welding and purchase 2 tires and rims. T, I picked up a 16' Southfork flat boat for a good prices. That is the reason building the trailer. Next finding or rebuilding a motor for the boat.


----------



## tsharp (Apr 25, 2017)

I finished the welding this afternoon. I also applied 2 coats of RC99 to the brackets, leaf springs and axle. I place it on top of the trailer to measure for the U bolts. Still need to order my tires and rims.


----------



## Big7 (Apr 25, 2017)

So, when you taking me fishing/crabin'/dad hunting?

We have plenty of all here. I'll swap you a trip and buy the gas..


----------



## tsharp (Apr 25, 2017)

Any time Big7, we been catching bass lately. We caught 26 Saturday my 3 grandkids and myself. Shrimp season right around the corner. Frames are on the boat just have to put nets on.


----------



## killswitch (Apr 25, 2017)

Shaping up nicely !   Where can that RC 99 be purchased ?   I have searched but come up with nothing. Does it possibly go by another name?


----------



## tsharp (Apr 25, 2017)

Killswitch  how much do you need? PM your address I'll send you quart. It goes a long way.


----------



## tsharp (May 5, 2017)

I did a good bit of work this afternoon on my trailer. My tires and rims came in, but the weather was so bad the last couple of days. Today I welded the brackets holding the fenders and bolted them down. I applied 2 coats of RC-99, I'll prime them later when I finish the welding. I will put the trailer on hold  because SHRIMP SEASON OPEN MONDAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## pop pop jones (May 7, 2017)

Is that the motor in the background? Trailor is shaping up nicely.


----------



## tsharp (May 8, 2017)

Thanks Pop Pop jones. I been having that mariner for 5 years sitting there. My son cleaned the carb and removed the controls and installed a tiller handle now it runs when IT wants to. Must have a wire or something not correct. I would say pulling my hair but I don't have much left.


----------



## tsharp (May 21, 2017)

It's been a while I have been busy at work lately. But today I finished the bunkers, installed them to the trailer frame. I may put the joe boat on it so I can place the winch bracket and the hitch.


----------



## killswitch (May 21, 2017)

Nice work T !!


----------



## tsharp (May 24, 2017)

Today I put the joe boat on the trailer. I used a come-a-long and a chain. Not as young as I used too. But after a few minutes I had it on the trailer. I then place the console just for looks to see the proper placement. I going to think about it before I decide.


----------



## tsharp (Jul 2, 2017)

Well it's been a while but I'm still here! I have been  busy with work. But I did  finish, well almost finish the trailer and boat. I sanded down the whole boat the inside and out 2 coats of primer and 2 top coats. I primed the trailer, installed the trailer lights. I installed the flooring in the rear section and did put carpet on it. I still need to carpet the front section but the paint was not dry. Well what do you guys think of my new project?


----------



## killswitch (Jul 2, 2017)

That last picture is what it's all about !   Watch out T, looks like he might be staking claim to it already.


----------



## killswitch (Jul 2, 2017)

Good looking rig also !  What kind power you hanging on it?


----------



## tsharp (Jul 2, 2017)

Killswitch he already laid claimed to it. I was think about a 40 Mercury but not sure yet.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 3, 2017)

Looks great Sharp!  That thing will be a great all around get around.


----------



## pine floor (Jul 3, 2017)

Nice work TSharp.

It does look like you have lost claim to it. As said, win some lose some.

PF


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jul 3, 2017)

Nice work TSharp... !!!


----------



## tsharp (Jul 31, 2017)

Last Thursday I was given a 1999 40hp Johnson outboard. They told me it wasn't running. After a took it out my truck Friday I cleaned the carbs and put outboard oil in the spark plug holes so I could lubricate the cylinders. I didn't receive the control box but I jumped the solenoid and I turned the engine over. I removed the plugs so the oil would come out. I then replaced the plugs attached the fuel line and muffs with the hose, then fired the engine up. It ran like a champ, water pumping like it should. I let it idle for around 15 minutes or so. I removed the fuel hose so burn the fuel out. Here are a few pictures before and after. My grandson and I then started sanding with 220 grit, 2 coats of primer, and 2 top coats sanding between coats. Still have the hood to apply the second coat.


----------



## tsharp (Jul 31, 2017)

I had a chance this afternoon to finish the hood. 2 clear coats sprayed. I just have to wax the engine and hood. I did check on decals but I will have to order them. I think it's coming along great.


----------



## killswitch (Aug 1, 2017)

Looking good T !


----------



## tsharp (Apr 11, 2018)

Update I took the Johnson of yesterday and replace it with a 40hp Marine, I picked up on a trade. Excellent shape. Can wait to test run it.


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 12, 2018)

That thing looks clean!
Go out and give er heck.


----------



## tsharp (Apr 12, 2018)

TNT I'm going try it Friday afternoon. I let you know how fast it goes.


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 12, 2018)

My Mercury 40 two smoker pushes my 15-42 in the upper mid 30's


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 12, 2018)

Looks like a nice motor! Nice work on the boat and trailer build last year as well. Good luck with the rig!


----------



## tsharp (Apr 23, 2018)

Went yesterday afternoon and run the boat. My grandson and I went fishing a while. 5 red fish and 4 black drum, catch and release. It runs 35mph. I don't have a tack yet so it will to play with the prop when I get one. Run strong and idle good. I just have to get use to the sound of a Mercury/ Mariner engine.


----------



## tsharp (Apr 28, 2018)

I took my grand kids this morning fishing. We caught lots of under sizes fish but did catch 2 keepers. Nothing like a great morning on the water.


----------

